# Battle of Coral Sea



## tomo pauk (Dec 17, 2011)

A tri-part CGI, part one here:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QvNQS7HLYE_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2011)

The title of the tread is incorrect. This is about the Battle of the Santa Cruz Islands, not Coral Sea.

I posted the same links in a different thread.


----------

